# best printer for sublimation



## Kimmystry (Nov 17, 2011)

Can I use ANY Epson printer to do sublimation? I'm looking at Epson 7610.


----------



## Kimmystry (Nov 17, 2011)

Work force Epson 7610


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Kimmystry said:


> Can I use ANY Epson printer to do sublimation? I'm looking at Epson 7610.


Only if there is ink for it. Looks like Cobraink sells ink for it, but I did not see where Sawgrass supports this model. It is early this morn and I just did a quick check, but I didn't see support from them on this model. Remember 2 things only 2 desktop printer brands typically support SUB printing, Epson and Ricoh. Make sure you can get ink before you buy. Good luck.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Also look to see who has ICC profile for the printer you want and is accessible..


----------



## Kimmystry (Nov 17, 2011)

Thx I would post a picture but it will only let me take a picture from my phone not attach.


----------



## AlyceJones (Apr 30, 2015)

"Can I use ANY Epson printer to do sublimation? I'm looking at Epson 7610."

I have had many sublimation printers, unfortunately. Each one I have had, has lost the head, but I love the process, so would like to continue using sublimation. 
I have had an Epson 1280, 1400, 1100, and Ricoh 7100. The best one was the 1100, but have now just lost the head on it and it is not cost effective to buy a new head, for the cost of the printer was the same as a new head, although I do have a bulk system. If a new head did not cost the same as the printer, it would be the way to go since I have a bulk system, and wouldn't have to pay for that to be connected again. 

So, my questions are:

Does someone know where to get an inexpensive head, since I have a bulk system?

I would love a recommendation for a new printer for sublimation, or a printer that is built for sublimation, desktop. I can't afford the large one with the $10,000 heat press. I know Sawgrass has a new one out, and heard that Epson is working on one. Anyone have any information on this?

I know it's possible this will keep happening after a year or few years because the printer is not made for sublimation ink, but I love the products. And the odd thing is, I do not even sell that much to my customers! 

PM me [email protected] or contact at theprintedshadeclothcompany.com.au


----------

